# First reflection point location...



## kepople

Okay;
Just trying to confirm this...

To locate the first reflection point for the acoustic panels, sit in the primary seat, and have some one slide a mirror along the wall until you see the speaker. 

That is the first reflection point for the primary seat. Correct?

I did that and the relfection point is a lot closer to the screen than I thought it would be.

Any other ways?

Thanks
kirby


----------



## OvalNut

That is is the correct way to do it.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## bpape

Just remember that you have a point for each speaker, on each wall, for each seat.


----------



## kepople

bpape said:


> Just remember that you have a point for each speaker, on each wall, for each seat.


Yes, but I only care about MY seat... 

I positioned the first reflection point, where the main 3-4 of the main seats are covered on the first panel. I have not hung them yet, but the furthest out seat has a little weak coverage for the first point, per speaker of course. 

I will post photos in the build thread... (beginning the finish out, now what...)

Kirby


----------



## bpape

Understood. I'm just saying that you have a reflection on the left wall from both the left and right speaker - so even for YOUR seat, you have at least 2 points on each wall.

Bryan


----------



## kepople

Got chu Brian;
the second panel postion per wall will be placed at that point... Hopefully its at a semetric, pleasing location, but I am sure it wont be... 
a third panel will be placed on the one wall, the other wall has a door in the way.

Kirby


----------



## kepople

OvalNut said:


> That is is the correct way to do it.
> 
> 
> Tim
> :drive:


Tim I hope you are ready for the Daytona 500 tomorrow...
It will be the first sporting event watched in the Theater... hope its all good...

kirby


----------



## eugovector

And don't forget the Ceiling and floor as well. Assuming the speakers are ear height, you can just split the distance between you and the speaker in half (so you're not trying to slide a mirror across the ceiling).


----------



## kepople

Floor is all carpet, but I have a plan I am looking at for some artistic panels for the ceiling. 

Will one panel for each row of seats be sufficient if it spans the whole row or does it need to go wall to wall?

This is good stuff, I wish I could add it to my HT build thread.

Kirby


----------



## bpape

Generally, the ceiling is the last thing to be treated. If you assume that tweeters are at seated ear level, you can draw a line between the left speaker and the left most seat. At the center of that line, go straight up.

Repeat for the right to the right most seat. 

As long as you cover those 2 points and between, you'll get them all.

Bryan


----------



## kepople

4" panels...

Okay, I am starting my 4" panels for the rear of the room.

What is the least acoustically destructive way to secure (sandwich) the 2 2" panels together?

I had thought about gluing, but that would be bad, longer screws might work, but there has to be another way...

Suggestions?

kirby


----------



## bpape

No real need to attach them in any way. If you're going to frame them (recommended) they'll friction fit into the frame and the cloth will hold it in place.


----------



## kepople

bpape said:


> No real need to attach them in any way. If you're going to frame them (recommended) they'll friction fit into the frame and the cloth will hold it in place.


Thanks for the reply. 
I am using speaker fabric so I don't think it will do much to maintain the alignment. These panels are also 6' tall made from a panel and a half so I guess I need to build the frame for support. If I were to insist on securing them what do you suggest?

Kirby
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bpape

Use something like Scotch 77 spray adhesive.

Bryan


----------



## Dwight Angus

Bryan

My mains are towers & located on a front stage 10 inches above floor. By removing front feet I was able to angle speakers down forward towards seated mlp. I am trying to locate ceiling panel positions. Given speaker height does this change your recommendation ie straight line left speaker to left seat & straight line right speaker to right seat?


----------



## bpape

Not sure what you're asking - sorry - not enough coffee yet I guess....


----------



## Dwight Angus

I had 2 cups already so my caffeine already kicked in I guess. Hanging 242 panels on ceiling. I noticed in an earlier post you mentioned to draw line between left speaker & left seat & locate the mid point straight up & locate left panel there. The same for the right side. My question is my tweeters are 64 inches above floor located on front stage. Tweeters are above seated ear height so I angled down tweeters towards mlp. Does your rule still apply or do I need to make modifications. Note your earlier post was from 2009. Not sure if rule has changed.


----------



## bpape

That method only works if mid/tweet are at approximately ear level. With them up higher, the points will be closer to the speakers and not 1/2 along the diagonal. Understand you also have to do between that left and right point.


----------



## Dwight Angus

How should I determine panel location for higher tweeters? Currently the front edge of 242 panel is approx 5 1/2 ft from tweeter


----------



## bpape

Either do the trig or use the mirror trick on the ceiling.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Cheers Bryan


----------

